# record lathes



## matchman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Hi Guys,I am new to this forum ,so treat Me gentle,please!! I have been given a Record No 1 Coronet (blue!) woodturning lathe, complete with 1/2 hp induction motor,it has a 3 speed elt drive pulley gear change,inspection cover on headstock,No 1 morse taper on tail and headstock and a 3/4 x 16tpi male nose on h/stock spindle. What it has not got is the 2 x bed tubes that the running gear is clamped too!! .Can anyone help with tube diameters,lengths,type of tube or bar that was fitted as standard please.Thanks in anticipation,matchman mick.*


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

the link below is to coronet website, there is a email link to tony maybe he can help you or order a manual for him. welcome to the forum.


http://www.lathes.co.uk/coronet major/index.html


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Match, I have the Record CLC3 lathe. I am not sure if this is the exact model that you have. Everything is the same as far as head and tail stock. I am not sure the hp of the motor on mine. Here is what you are after though as far as tube dia. and length. The tubes are 1 1/2"x 69 1/4" solid bars that are chromed. I hope this helps. I love my lathe, I got it as a "hand me down" from my uncle. I have a bunch of accessories for it, and I can do about anything I want to with it.
You may want to contact Record Power to find a source for the bars. They are solid metal so $$$ might be high. Good luck and happy turning.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Matchman,
Welcome to the forum. You came to the right place.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodsmith75 (Jun 14, 2009)

Matchman,

I have had a Record Coronet CLC3 for a number of years. I don't use it a lot, but when I do, it does a pretty good job even though I don't have a lot of the bells and whistles attachments that are on the market. As to your question concerning the rails, I just measured mine and here is what I came up with:- 2 rails, each 57-1/4" long, 1.495" diameter, solid steel round bar that is finished in polished chrome. I know they are solid (not tubes) because I almost did a somersault on the showroom floor when I attempted to pick them both up off the floor simultaneously and didn't expect them to be near as heavy as they were (I thought they were tubes - definitely not so). I hope this helps if you haven't already found the information somewhere else.

Good luck,
woodsmith75


----------



## matchman (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the info mr woodsmith ,i have managed to get some 1.5 inch bar that is just perfect for the job,many thanks, mick s /:smile:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Record Lathes*

Hi an wecome,I have one of those lathes,but mine is called Ohio Forge.They are made under several different names.I bought mine because the price was right an there were other tools that came with it that I wanted,but for right now all I am going to use it for is a buffing station.Good luck with it,as it is a start.


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like the headstock specs are similar to the shopsmith. Can one use shopsmith attachments on the record lathes?


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*what's the model # of your Ohio Forge?*

I'm looking to get a spindle adapter so I can take advantage of the many aftermarket products available - only for Jet and Delta lathes! I need to know the tpi and size of my spindle. I'm not a machinist so I don't know how to figure this out. I can probably measure the spindle and count threads but...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Measure the diameter with mic/calipers, then count how many thread points in one half inch. Multiply by 2 to get TPI.


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*thanks H.A.S.*

I did that (only I don't have a half-inch of threads). Came up with 16 tpi by 3/4". Turns out PSI has just the thing to make that compatible with all the 8tpi accessories available.


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*matchman*

The company now known as "Record Power" has a knowledge base for these lathes. I have a CL 3 (the nameplate calls it a CLC 3, but Record's knowledge base calls it a CL 3) and I found detailed instructions for calibrating the headstock's bushing. There were other useful tips here as well.

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php?section=pprx&ppp=content&s=support&db=5&cc=1

Their website is a bit "fussy", but I found this to be more useful thant the website mentioned above. By the time you pay shipping on a chunk of cast iron from the UK, you may as well make friends with a local machinist and get spare parts made.


----------

